# engine compartment paint



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

I am going to use eastwoods extreme chassis black satin on my 66 gto frame as well as the underside of the car and the floor pans. At first I was thinking about using it on the engine compartment as well but am now having second thoughts. What paint did you guys use for your engine compartment? Im not worried about it being OEM as other areas of my car wont be, just looking for what others have used as im not sure I will like the satin look in the engine compartment. Thanks for any input.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I used all Eastwood paints. I used the combinations rattle can and brush on. Their satin/semi gloss under hood paint is the correct 60 degree black.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I painted the frame, underbody, firewall, inner fenders and core support with 60% gloss black. The bottom of the hood should be painted flat black as well as the front part of the dask between the dash pad and the windshield.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Logchain said:


> I am going to use eastwoods extreme chassis black satin on my 66 gto frame as well as the underside of the car and the floor pans. At first I was thinking about using it on the engine compartment as well but am now having second thoughts. What paint did you guys use for your engine compartment? Im not worried about it being OEM as other areas of my car wont be, just looking for what others have used as im not sure I will like the satin look in the engine compartment. Thanks for any input.


That's what I used on my 69. I like their ceramic 2k chassis black - tough stuff.

Bear


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Looks like I will stick to the extreme satin black as it is 60% gloss and follow the instructions from 05GTO on the under hood and dash flat black. Appreciate your help, just a newbie trying to get it right.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Actually, the fender wells and core support are a semi-flat black on some of these cars, rather than semi-gloss. Semi flat is about a 20% gloss. I touched up my original engine compartment in my '67 (where the pos batt cable wore thru the paint on the wheel well) and the semi-flat was a perfect match to the original paint. I also touched up about a one inch area on my firewall, and you can't tell....the match is perfect with the OEM finish....Don't know if all years/manufacturing plants used the same paint, though.


----------



## VETKLLR (Nov 16, 2011)

great info guys! I am also restoring a 66 GTO back to as close to original as possible. so what color are the floors, back seat brace, and really the whole interior. the car is at the body shop now and they are asking me what color i want to do.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Red oxide primer with body color overspray.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is all body color on the inside except for the dash and the sections right under the side windows above the door panels which is semi gloss black.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ruk, your floorpans are body color? Mine are red oxide/w body color beeding in at the jambs. (inside the car) My car was repainted, (1n 1985) , but the jambs, cowl, inside the trunk, etc. is all original 1965 GM paint...My car is a Freemont build, though, and I know there are/were differences between plants.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Ruk, your floorpans are body color? Mine are red oxide/w body color beeding in at the jambs. (inside the car) My car was repainted, (1n 1985) , but the jambs, cowl, inside the trunk, etc. is all original 1965 GM paint...My car is a Freemont build, though, and I know there are/were differences between plants.


Mine is body color (basecoat only) throughout the car. Red oxide primer in a few spots that were difficult to get to. Top of dash components are like 10 or 30 % semi, almost flat black.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Flambeau, these cars only had "basecoat". They never were 2 stage paint jobs when built. But you knew that...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Flambeau, these cars only had "basecoat". They never were 2 stage paint jobs when built. But you knew that...


Did'nt know that, My car was brush painted red when I got it :rofl: I always assumed since the burgundy was so dull in the interior that there was a clearcoat originally. Good to know :cheers


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

BearGFR said:


> That's what I used on my 69. I like their ceramic 2k chassis black - tough stuff.
> 
> Bear


whats the engine color, not the baby blue the metallic looking color?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

*1966-1970
Pontiac 6 & V8 *Light Blue Metallic



*Ames** PN431* or *N182* 

*Bill Hirsch Auto* Reported to be high quality paint.
Hirsch lists this is being used through 1972 which is incorrect!

*Krylon/Dupli-Color *Pontiac Blue Metallic* DE 1616 *

*Plasti-Kote* *227*

*VHT Paints* *VHT-SP142 *Pontiac Blue Metallic


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> *1966-1970
> Pontiac 6 & V8 *Light Blue Metallic
> 
> 
> ...


This is so funny Ive been to everyone of these and cant find a single one


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Droach6498,

Have you checked with Butler Performance?


https://butlerperformance.com/i-31643334-itu-pontiac-66-70-engine-paint-blue-silver-metallic-itu-inl15375.html


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

They also offer Plastikote which is what I have always used.


https://butlerperformance.com/i-24453479-plastikote-pontiac-blue-paint-for-1966-70-pontiac-blue-gray-metallic-pla-227.html


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Droach6498,
> 
> Have you checked with Butler Performance?
> 
> ...


I did thanks tigr and ordered a can


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m having a hard time matching the engine paint. At first I bought the Pontiac blue metallic… Clearly it’s not the metallic color. Then I bought the Pontiac blue spray paint and it seems to be off as well. Anyone know what color this is!? Want to do some touch up by putting the spray paint into a little container then brushing where it burned off.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I had the same problem you should be able to go by the year of the engine, color of paint year. Its probably changed a bit, your engine, due to age, heat etc so perfect may be tough


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> I had the same problem you should be able to go by the year of the engine, color of paint year. Its probably changed a bit, your engine, due to age, heat etc so perfect may be tough


Well if I read right at 66 should be metallic blue and it clearly is not and it’s not even Pontiac blue has a little bit of a green tint. And almost seems like a gloss to it. Unless he put a clear coat on after?! 
It was one of the last cars my dad obtained and I can’t seem to contact the previous owner I think I found him but he hasn’t answered. 😫. The Pontiac blue is pretty close asI looked at it today after a spot dried so I might just use a little paintbrush and kind of touch up the whole thing and then put a clear coat over it so it matches a little better.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the factory, '66 engines were metallic blue which does have a bit of green tint to it. However, Pontiac used 4 or 5 different shades of blue during the sixties and seventies and people see 'Pontiac Blue' on the can and think its the right one. Yours looks like the earlier (pre 66) shade of blue but after many years of exposure to heat, its hard to say what color it was.
The burn marks will always be there a couple months after repainting. You can alleviate some of it by taking the block back down to bare metal, prime the heads and intake with an 800* engine primer and then the top coat, but it will still discolor after a period of time.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

O52 said:


> From the factory, '66 engines were metallic blue which does have a bit of green tint to it. However, Pontiac used 4 or 5 different shades of blue during the sixties and seventies and people see 'Pontiac Blue' on the can and think its the right one. Yours looks like the earlier (pre 66) shade of blue but after many years of exposure to heat, its hard to say what color it was.
> The burn marks will always be there a couple months after repainting. You can alleviate some of it by taking the block back down to bare metal, prime the heads and intake with an 800* engine primer and then the top coat, but it will still discolor after a period of time.


Okay thanks! I have no time to take the engine out paint it do all that awesome stuff you said. I’m simply going to take the spray paint and spray it into a little Tupperware. Then use my handy-dandy small paint brush and paint it back up. It won’t look perfect but it will look pretty darn good. 😀


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Christine said:


> Well if I read right at 66 should be metallic blue and it clearly is not and it’s not even Pontiac blue has a little bit of a green tint. And almost seems like a gloss to it. Unless he put a clear coat on after?!
> It was one of the last cars my dad obtained and I can’t seem to contact the previous owner I think I found him but he hasn’t answered. 😫. The Pontiac blue is pretty close asI looked at it today after a spot dried so I might just use a little paintbrush and kind of touch up the whole thing and then put a clear coat over it so it matches a little better.


Might try having it matched, theres a auto paint supply store near me (Concord, Ca) that has a little computer they stick it on your part, car, that you want matched about 1/2 hour later you get a spray can of matching color. Works well too. Try calling around


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Bill Hirsch sells it by the qt can and it can be brushed on.









Engine Enamel Online | High Temp Engine Paint | Hirsch Auto-hirschauto.com


Our high temp engine paint is heat-resistant up to 700°F and comes in a range of colors. Order Bill Hirsch engine enamel online for your restoration project.



www.hirschauto.com


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

O52 said:


> Bill Hirsch sells it by the qt can and it can be brushed on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot open the link but I can certainly look it up. I literally took the Pontiac blue and sprayed into a little tiny Tupperware. I’ve been brushing it on. I did half of it tonight. Looks good. So it’s half Pontic blue. Half random greenish collect. To be continued tomorrow...


----------

